

University of California introduces a modern logo - fam
http://www.chicoer.com/news/ci_22141280/university-california-introduces-modern-logo

======
christiangenco
This looks like something made by a ten year old who just learned photoshop.

If this actually catches on, I'll eat my hat, but from where I'm standing it's
one of the worst logos I've ever seen. It's unclear in meaning and borders,
uses gradients poorly, and isn't balanced.

~~~
knowtheory
The gradient is what kills it for me.

Is it supposed to represent a buffer, spinning away as you shovel tuition in
until you can load "the real world"? :P

~~~
mynameisvlad
Yeah, the single color versions they had in the video look much, much nicer.

------
supersaiyan
This seems like deja vu, University of Waterloo was also trying to modernize
its logo, didn't go to well: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lF1YfYOumM> of
course a Hitler interpretation: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHLKp3lwdK0>

Instead of replacing everything, the new logo is used only for advertising
materials, while the old logo remains on the diplomas.

p.s the new logo looked horrible once it was introduced, but a year later most
people don't mind it; though it left a really bad impression on the student
body as the university decided to pretty much ignore the popular opinion

pew pew

~~~
tapp
Seems to be going around. Stanford did something similar just recently as
well:

[http://www.change.org/petitions/stanford-university-bring-
ba...](http://www.change.org/petitions/stanford-university-bring-back-the-old-
logo-or-provide-a-better-redesign)

------
seanlinehan
As a UC Berkeley student who has a passion for design, I can honestly say that
the UC system has made a mistake here. Though I imagine this is probably the
popular opinion.

However, I attempted to figure out what the symbolism in the logo was supposed
to be. Disregarding the "fresh, hip, and modern" style that they were going
for, I can definitely see how this could have been pitched. From my analysis,
the U is supposed to subtly be shaped as a book and the C is supposed to be a
loading sign... It's symbolically loading knowledge.

Regardless of the symbolism, my opinion is that it is painfully ugly and not
representative of the UC system. If the regents were democratic, I would
definitely vote to throw it out.

Edit: I didn't actually see the associated video before posting. [1] At least
the book symbolism shined through without knowing that first. That's one plus,
I suppose.

[1] <http://vimeo.com/53530934>

------
jerrya
Did they pay some logo consultant over six figures for that?

Did they run a competition for student and professor entries at their various
schools?

It does look nicer than the DeVry shield it pays homage to.
[http://www.gmkfreelogos.com/logos/D/img/DeVry_Education_Shie...](http://www.gmkfreelogos.com/logos/D/img/DeVry_Education_Shield_75th_year.gif)

------
jbyers
They will revert. I'll put money on it. Who's in?

~~~
hyperbovine
Not me. It's hideous.

~~~
mhartl
You're in agreement with the parent comment. "Who's in?" means, "Who's in on
the bet that they will revert the logo [because it's hideous]?" (We're all in
agreement, of course. This new logo is the seventeenth sign of the
Apocalypse.)

~~~
glomph
I read that he wanted someone to take the bet with. As in he wanted someone
who disagreed so they could stake money on the outcome.

------
dannygarcia
Brand New did a review on the new logo that brings some more insight and
perspective [1]. Here's an interesting note:

 _Basically, the previous wordmark could have not even existed and no one
would have complained._

1\.
[http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/ic_uc_we...](http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/ic_uc_we_all_c_for_california.php)

------
sown
It's possible to have an emblem for a stately, revered and old institution
that looks modern, looks good in print but not so... _well_ , saccharine-y
silly looking.

Consider the French government logo:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Logo_de_la_R%C3%A9publique...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Logo_de_la_R%C3%A9publique_fran%C3%A7aise.svg)

~~~
vineel
Reminds me of this:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Major_League_Baseball.svg>

------
nicklovescode
Waiting for the new logo to fully load, all I see is a slow yellow loading
gif.

------
epa
Just terrible. I hate to see this new trend of creating these new logos. It
reminds me of Web 2.0. The old logo is beautiful and timeless.. this new logo
is just.. ah.

Their new slogan tops the cake: "Whether you know it or not, the University of
California, or a UC grad, has probably played a part in your day."

------
eungyu
If the aim was to design something modern and minimalistic , the fading
gradient at the end of letter 'C' somewhat destroys the point. Clear
boundaries would improve the clarity and enhance applicability (on
stationaries, prints, etc). I don't mind going modern, but they should do it
well with clear purpose.

~~~
Danieru
That's a 'C'? I though it was a loading spinner!

------
bryanjclark
When this was announced a few weeks ago, the University of California added
this comment to their Vimeo account:

"Thank you again for all your thoughtful comments and feedback. To clarify:
this new visual approach DOES NOT replace the historic UC systemwide seal. We
love the seal. The seal will still be used in all formal systemwide
communications, on diplomas, official regental and presidential
communications, and other formal applications.

"The two symbols serve very distinct roles. To preserve their gravitas, many
of our campuses, and other universities across the country have limited use of
their official seals in similar ways. It also does not replace the individual
identities of each of our UC campuses. It gives our campuses and others a
simple, distinct way to reference the system as a whole.

"We looked at many different solutions, but felt that building off the seal
was a great way to honor our history, while also pointing to our strong
tradition of pioneering innovation. We’ve done considerable testing on the
overall approach, and have generally heard very positive feedback."

\---

To me, the new logo looks cheap and flashy, instead of timeless. Universities
are some of the only long-lasting institutions that we have, and this new
visual style has zero life in it.

Someday, we'll look back at this logo like we look back at bellbottom jeans
and denim jackets.

------
DrJ
it just looks like the wait spinner in Android stuck in a baby-blue tarp...

Honestly who came up with this idea.

------
geetarista
Wow, that looks terrible.

~~~
byoung2
The survey widget says 96% prefer the old logo to the new one. I couldn't find
anywhere on the UC website that referred to the new logo. Is this official, or
just a proof of concept?

~~~
cleverjake
<http://admission.universityofcalifornia.edu/>
<http://research.universityofcalifornia.edu/>
<http://vimeo.com/universityofcalifornia>

all use the new logo

------
B-Con
I went to UC.

Need to stock up on my alumni clothing before this hits the stores. Bleh.

------
munger
Wow, was there a contest to top the London 2012 Olympics logo for worst logo
ever?

------
duaneb
That is what I would consider an atrocious logo. Who did they test this
against?

------
droithomme
Awful. Simply awful.

------
joejohnson
This is so fucking terrible. The fact that UCs will now have this awful logo
makes me a little sad.

As a side note, that video is really stupid. It seems like they're trying to
show how the new logo evolved form the old logo, but in the video they
handwave away all the old parts and then trace around the book in the center,
but only use one random edge of the book shape. WTF? Why even pretend that's
where the top edge of the new logo came from. this whole thing is a disaster.
Seriously. What the fuck.

------
justjohn
That logo reminds me of the first time I figured out how to make gradients in
Photoshop. It wasn't good then, and it isn't good now.

------
philwebster
It's a shame seeing such an interesting historic logo get replaced with one
that has little personality and uniqueness. Something similar to the Starbucks
logo redesign might have been more appropriate, keeping the idea of the
original logo but refining and simplifying to make it more modern.

~~~
eungyu
couldn't agree more

------
nwh
They're going to struggle to get that printed on anything. Yellow on blue is
just asking for muddy colors.

------
carsongross
Your tax dollars at work, Californians.

------
tbourdon
Best part about this is the link to my home town newspaper. I used to deliver
the Enterprise Record every afternoon on my bike after school. Yes, in the 70s
the Enterprise Record was an afternoon paper.

------
wildgift
huge fn waste of money when the system is starving (or being starved by the
inflated administration). don't the big bosses know this is a SOCIALIST
UNIVERSITY SYSTEM and should just stick with the "good enough" cheap logo to
keep tuition more affordable?

of course not... because they're eager to sell out the people to the
banksters. instead of creating a political push for more funds from the state,
they are pushing to get more private donations. it's the wrong way to go.

------
ronyeh
Hey all, I created a Facebook page, just for fun:

<https://www.facebook.com/UCAlumniAgainstNewLogo>

------
aresant
Simplistic logos are so easy to pan mercilessly & dismiss, and as a UC grad
that was my first instinct too.

But a quote on one of the subsequent sites in the comments (from UC's creative
director) makes their case:

"Previously, the UC system only used its seal as its primary visual
identifier, where it was abused with impunity. . . this is less of a
rebranding exercise, but instead the creation of a coherent, consistent, and
relevant brand identity where before there was none."

This actually makes sense to me.

The UC system has always been intimately connected in name, but disconnected
in culture and practice.

So visual execution of the logo aside, pushing to have a unified brand in
front of the millions of eyeballs that are exposed to the UC system every year
is a pretty damn smart move from a branding perspective.

~~~
seanlinehan
The strategic thinking behind the move is brilliant. Even if the logo cost
$100,000 there is an argument to be made that more people will be able to
connect with the brand and hopefully will donate. I'm quite certain that this
type of move could be majorly profitable. But as hackers we know that a solid
idea is not enough... the execution is what truly matters. The UC system's
idea is awesome; the execution is pretty bad.

~~~
Turing_Machine
"Even if the logo cost $100,000 "

It's likely going to cost millions. All the letterhead. Every web site.
Physical signage.

"Connecting with the brand"? You're suggesting that people weren't familiar
with the "brand" before?

------
so898
Whatever, I do not think this is a good logo. It is really like an art of
child.

------
bluekeybox
Someone's been playing with 53/Paper's circular color mixer...

------
weixiyen
lol

